# 23Rs For Sale



## GSJ (May 20, 2008)

We are selling our 2005 23RS. We have had this unit since 2008 and have had a great time in it. We just wanted something a little bigger. It is in great shape with new tires and bearings all around. It has a few upgrades like scissor jacks all around and a power toungue jack. We put up various shelves and hooks up. Some delanination has happened up front but has not changed in size in a year. Inside is clean and smells nice, non smokers but we do have dogs. We are asking 8500$ for it, and i can deliver it within a couple of hours of my place( I'm in Midland, Ont.), or make arrangements to go farther. I regret that we did not go with another Outback, but we could not find a deal like the one we got on a brand new Komfort 3050QB. IF, anyone is interested you can PM me or email me at [email protected]
Thanks, Gord L

This has been sold...a great small family that I'm sure will have lasting memories in...Good bye little Outback...


----------

